# LM_sensors: Fintek f71805f/fg conflicts with ACPI

## SteveB7

I'm trying to configure LM_sensors on a Via C7/Jetway motherboard. After turning on all the modules for i2c and hardware monitoring sensors-detect found both fintek and Viapro. However when I try to start lm_sensors it fails to start and the log reports:

Mar 16 22:34:00 gentoo kernel: [  110.115541] f71805f: Found F71805F/FG chip at 0x290, revision 19

Mar 16 22:34:00 gentoo kernel: [  110.115610] ACPI: I/O resource f71805f [0x290-0x297] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

Mar 16 22:34:00 gentoo kernel: [  110.115619] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

The fintik module will not load but lsmod says the i2c_viapro did load. Not sure what all to include here, but any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Rexilion

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

You can enforce the old behaviour, but it's best to use the ACPI driver instead of a driver that reads directly from the chip.

----------

## SteveB7

I'll give it a try, thanks!

----------

